# Kennels/Cattery



## alexmolls (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi
I am moving to Kefalonia later in the year (can't wait!) and I have 3 dogs and a cat. I was wondering if there any Boarding Kennels or Catteries on the island as I am having trouble googling any. Maybe, if there isn't someone could tell me where the nearest one is? I would also be interested to know as that is what I did for a living in the UK and whilst I'm moving to have a life of leisure (!), I wondered if there was a demand for dog sitters.
Thanks in anticipation.
Alex (female)


----------

